# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Kürtler Türktür: Elenges Aniti ve Alp Urungu bunun Belgesi >  Ajanların Listesi PKK'nın

## iputisamo

Ajanların Listesi PKK'nın Elinde 

şemdinli'de patlak veren olaylar sonrasında çarpıcı iddialar gündeme gelmeye devam ediyor. İşte Saygı üztürk'ün ilginç analizi... 
Van 4. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi Hakimi Vahit Baltacı, ğkayıp olduğunu belirttiğiniz ajandalarınızda neler yazılıydı?ğ diye soruyor. İki istihbaratçı astsubay, müthiş ihmallerini açıklamak zorunda kalıyor. Ajandalarında ğhaber elemanlarığ ve kendilerine yardımcı olanların gerçek isimleri, telefon numaraları, bunlardan aldıkları bilgiler de yazılı. İşte o bilgiler ve otomobilin arkasındaki silahları görenler sevinçten ğzılgıtğ çekiyor. Jandarmanın ajanlarını ise şimdi çok zor ve sıkıntılı günler bekliyor. 

Telefon dinleme kayıtlarına göre, ğSureçğ kod adlı teröristin, Seferi Yılmazğa getireceği paketten söz ediliyor. Bombalama olaylarının yaşandığı bu ilçede, gelecek paketin ne olduğunu belirlemek için Hakkariğde görevli iki astsubay, yanlarına ğhaber elemanığ olarak nitelendirilen PKK itirafçısı Veysel Ateşği alıp araştırmalarını sürdürmek için şemdinliğye gidiyor. 

ASTSUBAY KAYA:üüüMüZ DE ARAüTAYDIK

İşyerinin Veysel Ateş tarafından bombalandığını öne süren Seferi Yılmaz, ğVeyselğin peşinden koştuğunuğ öne sürüyor. Astsubayların anlatımı ise kayıtlara şöyle geçiyor:

Astsubay Ali Kaya: şemdinliğde otomobili AKP ilçe binasının önüne park ettik. Orada duracak, beklerken üzcan İmdeniz de telefonla bir haber elemanını çağıracaktı. Haber elemanını alıp ilçe dışına çıkıp yarım saat kadar görüşme yaptıktan sonra geri dönüp haber elemanını bıraktıktan sonra ilçe jandarma komutanlığına ve Cumhuriyet Savcısına gidip dosyayı arz edecektik. Durduktan hemen sonra üzcan, ğAbi ben caminin tuvaletine gidip ihtiyacımı giderip geleyimğ dediği anda ve kapıyı açarken büyük bir patlama meydana geldi. Ben şoför mahallinde, üzcan yanımda, Veysel Ateş ise arkada oturuyordu. 

Patlama sesi üzerine güvenlik görevlisinin yapması gerekeni yaparak patlamanın olduğu yöne doğru hızlıca ilerledim. 10 metre kadar gittikten sonra, caddeden bizim yönümüze doğru 4-5 kişi geliyordu. Sorduğumda pasajda patlama olduğunu, çok sayıda ölü-yaralı olduğunu söylediler. Veysel Ateş de araçtan inip bana doğru geldiği sırada içlerinden birisi ğşerefsiz itirafçığ diye bağırdı. üzcan ise aracın yanındaydı. 

ASTSUBAY İLDENİZ: PATLAMADAN SONRA İNDİK

1,5 yıldır şemdinliğden sorumlu istihbarat görevlisi olan Astsubay üzcan İldeniz ise patlama anını ve an nerede olduklarını mahkemede şöyle açıkladı:

Astsubay üzcan İldeniz: Patlama sesini duyduğumuzda üçümüz de otomobilin içindeydik. Patlama olduktan sonra otomobilden önce Ali Başçavuşum sonra da Veysel çıktı. Ondan sonra da ben çıktım, kaldırım üzerinde durdum. Patlamanın olduğu bölgeye baktığımda dükkanlardan çıkan vatandaşlardan bazıları patlamanın olduğu yere giderken, 5-6 kişi de bize doğru geliyordu. 

Ali Başçavuşum gelenlere ne olduğunu sordu. Gruptakiler ğhem yapıyorsunuz, hem de soruyorsunuz şerefsizlerğ dedi. Başçavuşum onlarla tartışırken, Veysel Ateş de yanlarına gitti. Ali Başçavuş, Veyselğe ğsen gitğ demiş olacak ki Veysel arabaya gelip oturdu. Bunun üzerine kalabalık otomobile ve doğru yöneldi. 

ğSEVİNüTEN ZILGIT üEKİYORLARDIğ

Polis, Veysel Ateşği kalabalığın arasından kurtardı. üzcan da, kalabalığın dışına kaldı. Veysel götürülünce kalabalığın taşkınlığı da artmaya başladı. Astsubay Ali Kayağnın anlattıkları mahkeme tutanağına şöyle geçti:

ğKalabalıktan birisi, aracın üzerindeki kontak anahtarını alıp bagajı açtı. Silahları görünce hepsi ğburada, buradağ deyip zılgıt çekmeye başladılar. İçlerinden biri bagajı kapattı, bu kez üzcanğa yönelip ğbu yaptı, sen bombayı attın, sen de işin içinde vardınğ dediler. üzcan bana ğabi çantayı atğ diye bağırdı. Ben arka koltukta bulunan çantayı almak isterken kafama demir çubukla vurdular. Gözlerim karardı. O sırada üzcan olay yerini terk edip alaya sığındı.ğ

BAĞIRIYORDUM: ALLAHINI SEVEN SALDIRMASIN

üzcan Astsubay olay yerinden kaçmayı başarırken, Ali Astsubaya kalabalık içinde kalmıştı. Astsubay Kaya, o an neler yaşandığını mahkemede şöyle anlatıyor:

ğOtomobile vuruyorlardı. Soğukkanlılığımı kaybetmeden ğdevletin aracı. Allahını seven saldırmasınğ derken, ön torpido gözsünde bulunan ajanda ve tabancamı aldılar. Gençlerden biri, silahı alan kişinin elinden tabancamı alıp getirip belime taktı. 5-6 kişi de ğAbi kaç, bunlar kontrolden çıktığ diye telkinde bulunuyordu. Kalabalık 150 kişiyi bulmuştu. Ben de kalabalıktan ayrılarak jandarmanın aracına bindim.ğ

HABER ELEMANLARI NASIL KULLANILIYOR?

Jandarma istihbarat birimi elemanlarının ğhaber elemanığ diye nitelendirdiği kişileri nasıl kullandığı da merak konusu. Hakim Vahit Baltacı da, Astsubay Ali Kayağya soruyor. Kaya, bu konuyu şöyle açıklıyor:

ğHaber elemanlarını kullanma yönergemiz vardır. Bu yönerge gereğince haber elemanları bize kayıtlanır, dosyalanır. Gerekli gördüğümüzde kullanılış amacına göre elemanı unsur komutanları ya da tim komutanları olarak görevlendirebiliriz. Bu, bilgi alma, operasyona götürme, keşif niteliğinde olabilir. Olayın gerekliliğine göre biz onlara ulaşıyoruz ya da onlar bize ulaşabiliyorlar. Genelde herkesin kullandığı haber elamanı ayrıdır. Ama elemanları da tanırız. Prensip olarak iki haber elemanını çok özel bir şey yoksa birbirleriyle görüştürmeyiz. Birbirlerini tanımamaları amacıyla bu yolu deneriz. Haber elemanının özellikleri nedeniyle onu kullanan personelin görüşlerini içeren bir değerlendirme notu vardır. Bunda ğaz güvenilirğ, ğgüvenilirğ gibi haber elemanlarına not verilir. Haber elemanına, sabit bir maaşı yoktur, verilen bilginin önemi, doğruluğu, sonuçları göz önünde bulundurularak ödenek miktarını personel takdir eder, yapılacak ödeme İl Jandarma Komutanının onayından da geçer.ğ

VEYSELğİN NOTU: GüVENİLİR ELEMANIDIR

PKK tarafından kaçırılıp Kuzey Irakğa götürülen Veysel Ateş, örgütten kaçıp Barzani güçlerine teslim oldu. Türkiyeğye iade edildi. Bunun üzerine PKK, Ateşğin iki kardeşini kaçırıp Kuzey Irakğa götürdü. Teröristlerin gözleri önünde idam edildi. Cesetleri diğerlerine ğibret olsunğ diye günlerce sallandırıldı. 

Hakim, ğHaber elemanığ Veysel Ateşği soruyor. Astsubay Kaya şunları söylüyor:

ğVeysel, benim güvendiğim bir elemanımdı. Veyselği, 1,5 yıl içerisinde 10-15 defa haber elemanı olarak kullanmışımdır. Bunlar çoğunlukla üukurcağda özellikle örgütün geliş-gidişi, yardım-yataklık yapan şahıslar, lojistik yapan şahıslar hakkında bilgi veriyordu.ğ

Astsubay üzcan İldeniz, hakimin sorusu üzerine Veysel Ateşği istihbarat şubesine gelip gittiği için gördüğünü ancak samimiyetlerinin olmadığını belirtiyor. İldeniz, Hakkariğde, 20-30 kayıtlı haber elemanı olduğunu, bunların dışında haber elemanı gibi kullandıkları kişiler olduğunu da kaydediyor. 

PKK, DEVLETE üALIşANLARI İSİM İSİM BİLİYOR

İstihbaratçı astsubaylar Ali Kaya ile üzcan İldeniz, kendilerine ğhaber elemanlığığ yapan, bağlantılı olduğu kişilerin hem gerçek isimlerini, hem kod isimlerini, telefon numaraları ve adreslerini ajanlarına yazıyordu. İşte, o iki ajanda da kayıp. İki astsubayın ihmali sonucu, jandarmanın haber elemanlarının isim listesi, adresleri, telefonları PKKğnın eline geçmiş oldu. şimdi, bu kişilerin hayatları tehlikedeğ

Bu ağır görev ihmalini hakim Vahit Baltacı iki astsubaya da soruyor. Onlar ğkayıp ajandalarğ için şunları söylüyor:

Astsubay Ali Kaya: Ajandamda, sorumlu düzeyde olması sebebiyle Seferi Yılmazğın bilgileri, örgüte yardım ve yataklık yapanlardan diğerlerinin isimleri ajandada yazılıydı. Seferi Yılmazğa Almanyağdan paket gelecek olması sebebiyle ve bunun da önemi nedeniyle Seferiğnin bilgileri öne çıkmıştı. Diğerleri de liste halindeydi. Ajandamda, diğer haber elemanlarının isim ve telefonları vardı. Ajandam da, şu an kayıptır. Ajandamda yazımlı olan haber elemanlarının isim ve numaralı gerçek isim ve numaralardı. 

Astsubay üzcan İldeniz: Benim de ajandam kayıptır. Ben, 1,5 yıllık görev sürem içerisinde gittiğim tüm olaylara ilişkin yaptığım istihbarat çalışmalarımı düzenli olarak o deftere yazıyordum. O defterim de kayboldu. Daha sonra ben onu Roj TV ve üzgür Gündem gazetesinde Ali Başçavuşun ajandasıymış gibi sayfalarının verilmesini gördüm. İstihbarat sebebiyle gittiğimiz bir olayda ajandamızın yanımda bulunması ve çalınması gizlilik açısından bir zafiyettir. Bunu kabul ediyorum. Ancak, bizim önceki bilgilere ilişkin olarak derlediğimiz tüm bilgileri aklımızda tutmamız da mümkün değildir. 

ORGENERAL YAşAR BüYüKANIT ADI GEüMİYOR

Bazı gazetelerde, Astsubay Ali Kayağnın mahkemede Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanı Orgeneral Yaşar Büyükanıtğtan söz ettiği, savaş koşullarında birlikte olduğunu belirttiği öne sürüldü. Oysa, mahkeme tutanağında Orgeneral Büyükanıtğın adı hiç geçmiyor.

Hakim, astsubaylara son sözlerini soruyor. Kaya, ğBen, şimdiye kadar devletimin bana verdiği emirleri en iyi şekilde yapmaya çalışan, hiçbir amirimden olumsuz not almamış, olumlu sicilleri nedeniyle de bir yıl erken terfi alan bir insanım. Ne hiç b.ir kişi bana, ne de ben emrimde çalışan meslektaşlarıma ya da haber elemanlarına böyle bir olayın gerçekleşmesi için ne emir alırım, ne emir veririmğ diyor.

Astsubay üzcan İldeniz ise Ali Kayağnın sözlerine aynen katıldığını belirtiyor, ğbir suçlunun hukuki olarak takibi yapılırken neden hukuksuz bir yola başvurayım?ğ diye soruyor. 

şemdinli olayı ile ilgili yazılacaklar daha bitmediğ

----------

